#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Laws of Immigration

## mangzee

Laws of Immigration

Newton's laws of Immigration  :8):   :(happy): 

===========================

LAW 1 :

A Desi Will Continue to Stay in USA Due To Inertia or  Greed

until A Force Called Deportation Is Applied.



LAW 2 :

The Force of Deportation F = ma

Where  :-

m = Amount Of Money Desi Earned/Saved in USA.

a = dm/dt = The Rate at which Desi Saved Money.



(This is contrary to the Popular Belief that Desi will return back

after making lot of Money.)



LAW 3 :

For Each and Every Desi That Goes Back To Desh For  a Temporary Visit,

A Desi Of Opposite Sex will come To USA On a  Permanent Basis.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





  Similar Threads: Labour Laws for HR students tamilnadu building bye laws Laws of Applied Thermodynamics Online immigration consultancy seminar report/pdf/ppt download Laws that rule

----------


## saloni

When a third grader was asked to cite Newton's first law, she said,  "Bodies in motion remain in motion, and bodies at rest stay in bed  unless their mothers call them to get up."   :(devil):  :(devil):

----------


## mangzee

oh hoo.... that was was cool  :D:   :D:

----------

